# Is this a black pied tan?



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I have been told that my doe is a black pied tan. Is this correct? She has tan on her belly.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

yes.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Ok. Thank you.  Can you tell me what the difference is between pied and broken because they look the same to me?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

From what I gather, the terms describe the same thing, but broken tends to be used in some areas where pied is used in others. However, I may be reading people using the terms incorrectly. If so, I'm sure someone will be along to correct me.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Dutch, piebald and broken are all the same gene (recessive spotting 'ss') but, like Dutch, broken is the show standard name of a specific marking. Broken describes small individual patches or spots of colour randomly distributed on a white mouse. Piebald means coloured and white in any pattern.


----------

